# Puppy wont eat dry puppy food



## pinkabell_87 (Dec 9, 2008)

when we first got gizmo he was on bakers puppy food, we were giving it him with water but he diddnt eat alot of it we started to add some dry james wellbeloved to this, past week and half vet had him on chicken and rice which he loved, but now he said give him his JWB, but he wont eat it, i tryed it with a little water and he only ate about three peices, any ieas?


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi.

Why not try half and half, chicken and rice mixed with the dry or moistened JWB?
Most people do not want a fussy eater dog but it sounds at the moment that you need to get some nutrition in him - I'm assuming that's why the vet said go onto chicken and rice. So instead of chopping and changing the pup's diet too much, try half and half and then if you want, to you can up the JWB.
Personally I feed wet with mixer when I can't get raw, which my lot much prefer.

Sgurr


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd make a little gravy or chicken stock to go with the dry food gradually reducing the amount over a couple of weeks if dry is they way that you want to go


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

And neither would I if I were a puppy!!! Serously - take a look at a good quality wet food (not the stuff you buy in the supermaket) Naturediet is one I have used for many many years. If you email them they will send you some samples
regards
DY


----------



## MonkeyDog (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my dogs had an upset tum a few weeks back. To clear it up we fed chicken and rice. Did the trick but....

We put all the dogs on the chicken and rice otherwise there would have been stealing of food from each other. Although we transitioned them back onto their normal dry food, the first meal with just dry, all three looked at me as if to say "Silly Woman, where's the good stuff? You made us sit for this rubbish?"

I gave them ten minutes (each ate a few pieces, but not much) then took up the bowls. Next meal, they again just picked at it. Again I took their bowls away. The next meal, they got their appetite back and cleared the lot.

I do normally mix their dry with a little 'wet' food in the evening. I didn't want to reintroduce the wet too quickly as , although a good food (Nature Diet), I worried it might be a bit rich for the old boy's tum so soon after being poorly. Hence the 'battle of wills'. But if it helps your puppy to eat, maybe try adding a spoon or two of good wet food to the dry biscuits.


----------



## kerry_candice (Nov 17, 2008)

i have a 15 week puppy, i feed him wet/dry mix his morning and night time feed, and his lunchtime jus dry. which i find to be working atm, altho i think he s tryin to eat me out of house n home


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

my puppy was the same, he was on dry for months. and eventually went off it. now he gets a little meat with mixer. works out only a tiny bit more expensive.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When we had Amber the breeder told us to put marmit in some hat water let it cool then pour it over her food.

We now she's grown up put veg. stock low in salt, on her food.

Please be careful with Bakers is full of sugar, and her last thing you want is a fat puppy.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

As dogs are meat eaters you may find you have to mix dry and moist. My dog was like this wouldn't just eat dry. So in the end I got a tin of Burns moist food put a teaspoon in with the dry and hey presto he ate the lot. As is still eating the lot.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Easiest way is to mix wet and dry as they say above. We have a 5mth old puppy and have fed him burns puppy mixer with naturediet once we moved him off the breeders food. I divide a pack of Naturediet in to 3 (3 days food) and he gets 1/3 of the piece in the morning and the other 2/3rds in the evening his lunch is just dried food although that will be phased out soon

If you don't want to use Naturediet then the James Wellbeloved food is wetter and can be squeezed over the kibble and mixed in.

The puppy wont starve although you can feel that it is going to and will eat when it needs to. If all else fails a little(and I mean a little) tuna, pilchard, sardine may well do the trick


----------

